# This Train Station Doesn't Access a Railway



## Woodcut60 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thought this might be of interest to some of you. And a question: Are there any stations like this in North America?

https://interestingengineering.com/this-train-station-doesnt-access-railway


----------



## caravanman (Sep 23, 2018)

Interesting story!

I would now like to see the train station in Alexandria that should look like a house, if the tale is true...






I seem to remember calling at a large train station at Barstow when on the Amtrak bus to Vegas, to pick up a passenger. No passenger trains there I think, although probably there were once, and still on a freight line now...

Ed.


----------



## railiner (Sep 24, 2018)

caravanman said:


> I seem to remember calling at a large train station at Barstow when on the Amtrak bus to Vegas, to pick up a passenger. No passenger trains there I think, although probably there were once, and still on a freight line now...
> 
> Ed.


This one?





https://www.loc.gov/resource/hhh.ca1924.photos?st=gallery


----------



## cirdan (Sep 24, 2018)

There used to be a railroad in Switzerland between Zug and Aegeri. It was narrow gauge and electrified. I think it closed in the 1960s or so when the original rolling stock was life expired, and was replaced by buses. But for many years after that it continued to act like a railroad. Most of the station buildings were retained. The ticket offices just sold bus tickets instead of train tickets and passengers could wait in the comfortable station waiting rooms rather than some draughty bus shelter. They even continued to move different types of freight, in special trailers pulled by the buses.

This didn't really end until the 1980s or thereabouts, when it all started to gradually slip into being a normal bus service.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Sep 27, 2018)

@cirdan: Interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## E60JPC (Oct 24, 2018)

Woodcut60 said:


> Thought this might be of interest to some of you. And a question: Are there any stations like this in North America?
> 
> https://interestingengineering.com/this-train-station-doesnt-access-railway


There is one such station I can think of right off the bat that fits this criteria - the Ocean City Transportation Center in New Jersey. It was a functioning train station until 1981 and has served NJ Transit local and commuter buses since. Nowadays it is nowhere near a railroad. I actually rode one of the last passenger trains out of Ocean City in August 1981 before the line was abandoned.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh, there are _plenty_ of former train stations in North America that no longer have tracks next to them. This example is in North Hollywood, California.






I have to admit, though, that I don't know of anything that fits the situation in the original post: a building, built to be a train station, that _never_ had tracks laid to serve it.


----------

